# Recommend a NEW table saw around $500?



## Jabberwo (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi,

Long time lurker first time poster. My ShopSmith's table saw's limitations (table size, miter, and fence, oh is that all?) are just too frustrating at this point and want to upgrade to something.

I have the purse strings loosened to buy a new table saw for the projects I have talked my wife into believing I can build. After a month of research my head is spinning. Nothing I see recommended over the last few years of postings is actually available new. Nothing decent on CL lasts long enough for me to get it. I've got one guy with a 20 year old Craftsman 100 offering it up for $150 but its just so old...

I have the space and can run 220v if required for whatever is recommended. I would love a pointer to a saw currently available that has a decent motor, decent fence, and table big enough to handle DIY size jobs. Like I say with my guns, I want to know its me and not the tool in my hand that is the limitation.

thanks,
Jab


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

If you cant find anything used I think your best bet is to go with the Ridgid R4512. Its available at Home Depot for a little less than your budget and some have even been successful using a Harbor Freight 20% coupon towards it. That saw gets excellent reviews. Many here have it and love it.


----------



## Jabberwo (Feb 19, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Ridgid R4512 ... That saw gets excellent reviews. Many here have it and love it.


Really? I have seen numerous postings lamenting that model, and the Craftsman 21833 that supposedly is made by the same folks. Both are in my range. But they lack a standard 3/4" miter slot and the Craftsman can't handle a 3/4" dado blade. 

-=Jab


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I own neither of those, but was of the impression that both had standard miter slots, and the typical arbor length for this class of saw. Where'd you hear otherwise? 

The only other new saws in that class are the PCB270TS and possibly the Steel City 35990 with the steel wings. The PCB270TS has a plastic elevation gear and a questionable fence IMO. 

None of these are going to be comparable to a Unisaw, but they're capable of good hobby work if setup well and fitted with a good blade. If you want new for $500, you'll need to decide what's critical to you and what's not b/c something's gotta give. Have you considered a good used saw?


----------



## Jabberwo (Feb 19, 2012)

I just reread the Rigid spec, you're right it handles 13/16. Craftsman spec doesn't say. Kind of going cross eyed looking at specs and reading internet reviews, could be confusing it with cheaper Craftsman models. If anyone knows for sure I'm all ears/eyes!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Jabberwo said:


> I just reread the Rigid spec, you're right it handles 13/16. Craftsman spec doesn't say. Kind of going cross eyed looking at specs and reading internet reviews, good be confusing it with cheaper Craftsman models. If anyone knows for sure I'm all ears/eyes!


Page 4 of the 21833 manual shows how to make a feather board using a 3/4" cleat to hold it in the miter slot. Others have mentioned buying standard aftermarket miter gauges for those saws. Some of the lower end Craftsman and some of the older Cman saws had non-standard slots.... some people make incorrect assumptions about all future Craftsman products and pass along the misinformation. Like I said, I don't own the saw, but would bet big that the slots are standard.


----------



## bentwood (Jan 26, 2012)

knotscott said:


> If you want new for $500, you'll need to decide what's critical to you and what's not b/c something's gotta give. Have you considered a good used saw?


Pretty much my thinking also.
I have used some older Craftsman saws that preformed much better than anything else in their price range. I havn't seen any recent C. models I would reccomend. As far as I know the most recent(1990s) Craftsman saws that are dependable were models that start with 113.______ and has a fence that locks by pushing a handle straight down.
One in good shape can be had for less than $150 and will sale for the same when you can afford & settle on a $1k+ saw. I'm confident you will find where to put the other $350 to good use.:yes:









Image of a reliable fence


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Jabberman,
Anything but a Craftsman. Why limit yourself? Buy the best money can buy and you wont regret it.

Al

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Jabberwo, how about giving us your location so we can help you search.

$500 is a decent amount for a new saw, actually it is in between some entry level saws, and the next grade up which starts around $700+. 
However if you get lucky and find a $1000- $1300 used saw for $500 in newish condition, I think you might be real happy, and you would be getting a tool that you are the problem not the tool.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Either of the saws you mentioned would be good but as stated a much better saw used would be nice and worth the effort to find.

Another option is if you can find a new saw on clearance. This is the time of year so check that out also.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Al B Thayer said:


> Jabberman,
> Anything but a Craftsman. Why limit yourself? Buy the best money can buy and you wont regret it.
> 
> Al
> ...


Yeah....buy the identical Ridgid with the Ridgid nameplate instead of the Craftsman...much better saws. :laughing:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Al B Thayer said:


> Jabberman,
> Anything but a Craftsman. Why limit yourself? Buy the best money can buy and you wont regret it.
> 
> Al
> ...


 I love comments like this!!! Most everything on the market with the Craftsman name on it is available somewhere else with another brand on it and those you would be perfectly happy with, lol!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Jabberwo (Feb 19, 2012)

yocalif said:


> Jabberwo, how about giving us your location so we can help you search.


Metro West area of Massachusetts, zip of 01701 is the center of that. We have the usual box stores in abundance and a small HF just opened. I search boston.craigslist.org for something I'm willing to drive too. boston.craigslist.org/bmw/ if I want something closer. For a good saw I'll drive!

Nothing terribly decent but a R4511 that someone in NH wants top dollar for, I.e. price of a new R4512.

thanks,
Jab


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

knotscott said:


> Yeah....buy the identical Ridgid with the Ridgid nameplate instead of the Craftsman...much better saws. :laughing:


Okay anything but a Craftsman and Ridgid. 

It also depends on the work you do with the saw. If it's furniture and cabinets then you need a cabinet grade saw that won't be found in a box store.

Al

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Feb 18, 2012)

My dad has the Ridgid R4512 hooked up to 240V and it has been great. He works with mainly hardwood, maple, white and red oak, walnut, and cherry and the saw has more than enough power. The difference between having it wired 120V to 240V is night and day. I highly recommend going that route if possible.


----------



## ATL Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

I spent a lot of time looking for a used saw in the $300-$500 range. After seeing a lot of junk and over priced saws I picked up a new R4512 for $400+tax using the HF coupon. I think at $400 its a very good saw at a great value. There are better saws but you have to pay for them. If $500 is your price range I think you will be hard pressed to get a better deal than a new R4512. I was taught woodworking on my dad's 20 year old Delta saw and aside from sentimental reasons I prefer my Ridgid.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I have the Ridgid R4512 after owning an older POS Craftsman. I so far really, really like the Ridgid...especially for the price and features...good bang for buck IMHO. I've had it for a few months now and have run a bit of hardwood thru it that the Craftsman would always choke on. Of course, blade makes a lot of difference, but so does overall power.


----------



## ATL Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

I can say from experience that the R4512 has no problem with 8/4 hardwood with a good thin kerf blade.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

ATL Jack said:


> I can say from experience that the R4512 has no problem with 8/4 hardwood with a good thin kerf blade.


Well neither is a hand saw but......

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## bentwood (Jan 26, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I love comments like this!!! Most everything on the market with the Craftsman name on it is available somewhere else with another brand on it and those you would be perfectly happy with, lol!!!!:laughing:


It's preseption same as desighner clothing.
To say Craftsman is crap is akin to saying "Delta is crap" based on expreience with one of the dozens of promo Deltas that share only in name with their other fine saws. Craftsman has just sold so many promo saws that it seems they are all bad. Craftsman had Biesemeyer fences before anyone other than manufactures who sold to professionals even heard of Biesmeyer.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Well Craftsman makes a good wrench and garage door opener.

Al

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## Jabberwo (Feb 19, 2012)

Hmmmm http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/tls/2861231949.html


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

The following list is pretty random, some of these saws are way over priced, others are ok, none would be called a great deal. However if you have patience the deals will come. A lot depends on your abilities to negotiate a better price. Understand that usually the seller is basing his sell price on what he paid not on what the market price is for his saw. Others are just pricing theirs way to high knowing they will have to come down.

When you find a saw your interested in ask in this forum and we will assist.

Feb 19 - Powermatic Model 64A 10" Table Saw, 30" Fence - $550 
Feb 17 - Ridgid table saw - $250
Feb 16 - Jet Table Saw Model JWTA-10 - $800 
Feb 14 - Delta Table Saw - $600 
Feb 9 - Grizzly Table saw w/Delta Fence - $250 - (Bethany)
Feb 8 - Jet 10" Table Saw - $550 - (East Hartford)
Feb 15 - JET table saw 2002 - $450 (Mashpee)
Feb 7 - Jet cabinet table saw - $650 (Topsham)
Feb 20 - Table Saw - Craftsman 1.75hp - barely used - $460 (Albany)
Feb 9 - Powermatic table saw - $850 (Perth)
Feb 20 - powermatic 10 inch artisan table saw - $425 (middle island/suffolk)
Jan 31 - Powermatic Model 66 Table Saw - $745 (Port Jefferson Station)
Feb 20 - TABLE SAW (Commercial Grade) - $450 (Rockaway)
Feb 20 - Table Saw - DELTA 1.5hp, 10" Blade - $525 (Staten Island)


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Jabberwo said:


> Hmmmm http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/tls/2861231949.html


That looks like a pretty fair deal. The fence is worth half of what they're asking. Worth a look.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Al B Thayer said:


> Well Craftsman makes a good wrench and garage door opener....
> 
> 
> > Sears doesn't "make" anything...they sell garage door openers made by garage door manufacturers under the Craftsman name....just like they sell tools made by tool manufacturers.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Al B Thayer said:


> Well neither is a hand saw but......
> 
> Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


 Do you have anything positive to add to this discussion? We get it, your not a fan of anything with the Craftsman name on it regardless of who makes it which is comopletely ignorant if you ask me. No one is asking you to put a Craftsman tool in your shop so if you have nothing positive to add to the conversation, why post?


----------



## Jabberwo (Feb 19, 2012)

Another possibility?

http://worcester.craigslist.org/tls/2863664859.html

The one I posted above is 2 hours away, prohibitive since i have to borrow a truck and do it on a weekday.


----------



## Jabberwo (Feb 19, 2012)

Hm, a Jet? http://worcester.craigslist.org/tls/2847948710.html

Thoughts from you more experienced table saw gurus?!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

The Jet is an entirely different class. If you (can) have 220v it's definitely worth consideration. I'm not an authority on valuation but I think $450 would be a good buy if it runs smoothly.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Both look to be pretty decent deals. The Delta is a screaming good deal, but the Jet is definitely a more substantial saw. That fence looks like a Vega fence, but he says it's a "Reliant". I like Shop Dad's pricing of $450 better. As always, be sure they're "whole" and running ok.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Dang I just checked back on this thread and notice all the links I provided are not showing links just the text.

Sorry ....


----------



## Jabberwo (Feb 19, 2012)

How does one move a cabinet saw?! Bloody heavy and has to get into my basement -- which is just one step up from garage but through a standard entry size door. Do you take the table off? Wicked hard to get set up again?!

thanks,
Jab


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Jabberwo said:


> How does one move a cabinet saw?! Bloody heavy and has to get into my basement -- which is just one step up from garage but through a standard entry size door. Do you take the table off? Wicked hard to get set up again?!
> 
> thanks,
> Jab


Not really that bad. You take the fence and wings off, which at least makes it more compact so you can put it on a dolly if necessary. Leave the top and motor in place if possible, but if it's too heavy, those can both come off to shave weight.


----------



## Jabberwo (Feb 19, 2012)

knotscott said:


> The Delta is a screaming good deal


Someone else thought so too, sold it before I called...


----------



## Jabberwo (Feb 19, 2012)

Just emailed this guy http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/tls/2868526026.html.

See if he responds unlike the other Jet seller.

Vicariously enjoying my saga?!

cheers,
Jab


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Keep on the other Jet guy. Sometimes they need to know you are not a scammer. 

And yes, enjoying...


----------



## Jabberwo (Feb 19, 2012)

Jabberwo said:


> Just emailed this guy http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/tls/2868526026.html.
> 
> See if he responds unlike the other Jet seller.


Made an apt to see/buy the $450 Jet JWTS-10JF, when wouldn't ya know the $500 Jet JCS-10 guy gets back to me. I'm guessing since the JCS-10 has been listed for 2 months that he's not moving on price (or something is wrong with it).

Is one obviously a better saw? What I read online is that most think the JCS-10 is a contractor grade; despite what he calls it in his post and that it has a fully enclosed body.

Thanks,
Jab


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Jabberwo said:


> Made an apt to see/buy the $450 Jet JWTS-10JF, when wouldn't ya know the $500 Jet JCS-10 guy gets back to me. I'm guessing since the JCS-10 has been listed for 2 months that he's not moving on price (or something is wrong with it).
> 
> Is one obviously a better saw? What I read online is that most think the JCS-10 is a contractor grade; despite what he calls it in his post and that it has a fully enclosed body.
> 
> ...


The motor size can help determine whether it's a true cabinet saw or a hybrid. ...3hp+ is an industrial style cabinet saw. I had originally thought that Jet was a 3hp cabinet saw, but I'm not sure without more info...Jet did have an early hybrid saw that had a 2hp (or less) motor, that was essentially a contractor saw inside a full enclosure with an internal motor (which is really what most hybrid saws are). There are some advantages to the hybrid design over a traditional contractor saw, but the hybrid design is more like a contractor saw than an industrial cabinet saw, if that's what this saw is. The trunnion mounting can help clarify too....table mounted is the hybrid.


----------



## Jabberwo (Feb 19, 2012)

*And the winner is...*

I went with the slightly newer looking and frankly the one that looked cleaner in the photos. I was guessing that meant he was someone who took care of his things.

Boy was I right. Met a really nice guy, who happens to work for a competing software company , who is a big hobbyist. Since he's upgrading to a SawStop he also threw in a a bunch of plates, a miter gauge, a couple of homemade sleds and a Rockler one that were set up for this Jet! Had to take the motor and one fence off to get it in the door. Put that on just now, but the motor can wait. Looking forward to making some sawdust!










Thanks for the help!

Jab


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a sweet looking set up Jab! Congrats! You're hard work all paid off.....enjoy and be safe! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Ya done good! Looks great and very nice extras. Congratulations and enjoy your saw! :thumbsup:


----------

